# Cleaning the yard with my '64 simplicity



## fatjay (Dec 6, 2013)

First real test of the new to me simplicity landlord. Had hte kids vacuuming/mulching leaves, then loaded them for yard waste pickup.

Was only half full, and made 4 cans.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

I'd love to have one of those,fatjay !
About the only way for me to get one is to build it !


----------



## fatjay (Dec 6, 2013)

The rear pto powered vacuum is an incredible attachment. The whole lot was 300 from the neighbor who moved into a retirement community. Have the hood off because it needs a shot of ether to get started. Needs minor tlc, as it warms up I'll clean it up further.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Make sure to post pics !!!


----------



## fatjay (Dec 6, 2013)

My wife just shakes her head when she sees me taking pictures of my tractors. Doesn't slow me down. 

Simplicity couldn't jump the white but the new holland had no issue.


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

Go easy on the ether. Glad to hear you have the hood. There are many of those round tops less the hood. I would guess it is because they blow off while people are transporting them. I almost lost the one off our B10 back when I used to mow lawns 4 decades ago.
What is that tractor wearing OD?


----------



## fatjay (Dec 6, 2013)

What is OD?

Fortunately I was just transporting across the road. The hood needs cleaned up though.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

He's talking about the color on the New Holland. Olive Drab green.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Fatjay,
This is a 1965 Ford LGT195, I restored.
The paint is Rustoleum(qts)Professional,and,as you can see it looks great.You can get the red,and the yellow($8.00 qt),at Home Depot,and mix them to get the shade you need
Use Acetone to thin it.Unlike the old Rustoleum,this tacks within 30 minutes.
Unfortunately,when I moved to Arkansas, I had to leave this one,and a Wheel Horse C160,behind.
http://www.tractorforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=23871&stc=1&d=1427863983

http://www.tractorforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=23872&stc=1&d=1427863983


----------



## fatjay (Dec 6, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up. Unfortunately my faith in home depot's color matching is not that great. I took a picture of the green on the blower to HD and asked htem to paint match, and got the green the rest of hte tractor is. It's not close at all. I figured it might dry darker, but nope.

The tractor was blue, so I scored the whole thing with 180 grit, washed and wiped down, then rolled hte paint on. It actually went on with a bit of a texture, which I liked for that.

For the simplicity, though, I think I'm going to set up a paint booth in the garage and use my gun, and do a proper base, color, and clear coat.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

I don't have HD mix my paints. i do the color matching,myself.
This was done with an HVLP at 30 psi,and 3 thin coats. I mixed "ROYAL BLUE",and White,until I got the shade I needed.


----------



## noblefoxx (Apr 1, 2015)

I am looking for a Allis Chalmers b tractor ( 1/43 or 1/48 ) size plus farm machinery.
[email protected]


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

You need to post that in the Classified section,noblefoxx.


----------

